
Myst now in the App Store, 730Mb Download - Flemlord
http://www.9to5mac.com/Myst-hits-app-store
======
duskwuff
... and, just in case there was anyone else who wasn't convinced that App
Store prices were getting driven down ridiculously, people are complaining
that _$5.99_ is a "premium" price. Wow.

------
tumult
Has anyone played this? How are you supposed to operate it without being able
to see when your cursor changes?

~~~
rms
With a strategy guide.

